# Dreams suck sometimes



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Well its been a while but I had a dream about the ex last night.

Everything is going good and have not thought of her in a while. But last night I had a dream. Its amazing how a dream can affect you emotionally and cause you to wake up feeling bad. I usually have very vivid dreams that are pretty detailed.

I dreamed last night I was laying in bed and she was laying beside me with her head on my chest. I remember feelings of "everything is going to be ok" and "it was all a bad dream".
I cant say I was happy in the dream but I did feel that something that was bad was over. I turned to her in my dream and for some reason asked her how many men she slept with while we were apart. She answered and seemed remorseful and there was nothing she could do about it. At that point my feelings in the dream turned to acknowledgment that things could never be the same. The feelings I was having in the dream that my kids could relax and return to normal disappeared. It wasn't disappointment I felt but more of a realization that what we had was ruined and could never return to normal. I would never be able to accept what she became.

I woke up and those emotions were still there. I got over it quick and I am not upset now nor was I really upset then, but it does bother me that she showed up in a dream. Its been a while since she was in one and I was hoping it would not occur again.

Anyway just wanted to type this out and get it out of my system.


----------

